# Caja Reamp (lo contrario de una caja directa)



## avernobsas (Ene 9, 2009)

Muy buenas para todos, estoy necesitando circuitos para armar una caja de reamplificación, que es esto? es exactamente inversa a la caja directa, entrada para señal balanceada a +4dbu (entrada de linea) baja impedancia y salida desbalanceada con impedancia de instrumento.
Para que se usa? se usa en estudios de grabacion, cuando se graban guitarras muchas veces se toma el sonido por medio de una caja directa, sonido limpio, sin distorciones ni nada, y una vez grabadas se las envia a un amplificador de guitarra, usando la caja reamp para adaptar niveles e impedancias, se microfonea el amplificador y se graba la señal de mic. esto permite buscar el sonido del amplificador con mas tranquilidad

muchas gracias a quien pueda darme una mano, con el circuito o ayudandome a dise;ar uno


----------



## ppaappoo (Ene 10, 2009)

Aver si entiendo, la idea de la caja reamp es conectar una salida de linea en la entrada de microfono de un amplificador de guitarra? 
Si tu amplificador tiene entrada de linea usa esa sino habria que ver algun circuito de algun pream y extraer la parte de la entrada de linea.


----------



## avernobsas (Ene 10, 2009)

Lo que yo necesito es meter una entrada de linea en la entrada de INSTRUMENTO de un amplificador de viola o bajo, lo que necesito es en primera medida desbalancear la entrada de linea, despues de eso subir la impedancia al nivel de un instrumento, la cual es mucho mas alta que la de linea, y despues de eso bajar el nivel de la señal, ya que la señal de instrumento tiene mucho menos nivel que el de linea.

pueden ver mas especficaciones (y va a ayudar a que se comprenda lo que es) en www.reamp.com
eso es lo que necesito reproducir pero SIN trasformadores, algo que sea activo en lo posible, habia pensado en usar operacionales, pero no se como adaptar las impedancia, ya que el opamp tiene impedancia de entrada que tiende a infinito e impedancia de salida que tiende a 0


----------



## Cacho (Ene 10, 2009)

Hola Averno.

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project87.htm

Estás buscando algo así para sumar las dos señales de la balanceada?

Hay otro más simple acá: 

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project51.htm

Despues de eso tendrías que poner un operacional configurado como inversor y tenés tu control de ganancia para bajar el nivel de la señal al que necesites. Si querés la señal en fase con la original, agregá otro operacional invirtiéndola. A la salida del último que pongas, adaptás las impedancias con una resistencia a tierra de valor adecuado.

Saludos


----------



## x over (Ene 25, 2009)

Algo había pensado para eso, las cajas comerciales funcionan en base a transformadores (como los de entrada de consola), el cacho es que si no tienes un transformador adecuado, la única opción sería hacerla activa y alimentarla con batería o adaptador DC...

Le he dado un par de vueltas al tema, y si la caja reamp activa no es opción tal vez funcionaría con transformador  de entrada? si IN tiene app. 600 ohm (para cargar un mic) no habría problema en conectarla a la salida de la mesa, habría que ver que Z de salida tiene. (algunos previos que he ojeado, como Neve o API tiene transformadores de entrada de relaciones 1:2 , 1:4 he incluso más, por lo que al usarlo en salida debería elevar el voltaje en esa misma razón, pero como ya dije, habría que conocer la impedancia de salida para poder cargar con la entrada del amplificador)

Me corrijo! lo que se necesitaría es una salida de alta impedancia pero de bajo voltaje (max. 250 mV, como una guitarra) HABRÍA que modificar en transformador de entrada para usarlo de salida..... :x


----------



## Ander@cl (Feb 4, 2009)

Usa una caja directa pasiva al revés. Entras por la "salida balanceada" y sales por la "entrada de HI-Z".

Tienes que hacer un cable XLR "hembra hembra".

Salu2.

PD: lo edite para evitar confusiones.


----------



## avernobsas (Feb 4, 2009)

Asi es entras por la entrada balanceada y salis por la salida (que no es de linea) tiene señal de instrumento, bajo nivel y alta impedancia, 
Lo que estaria bueno, es conseguir este efecto sin usar transformadores dificiles de conseguir, hacer una caja reamp pero activa
Aguno tiene una idea de como?


----------



## Ander@cl (Feb 5, 2009)

x over dijo:
			
		

> HABRÍA que modificar en transformador de entrada para usarlo de salida..... :x


No hay que modificar nada... solo conectar al revés. Un transformador conectado al revés invierte su razón de transformadorrmación.


----------



## x over (Feb 5, 2009)

tengo clarísimo lo de la razon de transformadorrmación, mi duda es que ¿pasa con la potencia e impedancia que tiene que "ver" la salida?no tendrá problemas la salida de linea de la consola al ir a una entrada (salida en realidad) de baja impedancia (600 ohm) como lo es la salida de la caja directa?


----------



## Ander@cl (Feb 5, 2009)

Creo que va a depender de la consola:

Si la impedancia de salida de la consola es 600 ohm, te va a llegar la mitad de la señal por lo que no te sirve.

Si la consola es "pro" debe tener una impedancia de salida entre 75 y 150 ohm; busca en el manual si un envío auxiliar tiene una impedancia mas baja que las salidas. Con 75 ohm estamos cerca del 1:10 que no es malo.

Voy a averiguar como hacerlo con amplificador operacionales, ya que me sirve saber del cuento de adaptación de impedancias.


----------



## x over (Feb 5, 2009)

si mal no recuerdo por lo que he ojeado en varias especificaciones, en gebneral la Z de saalida de las consolas es de 600 ohm (marcas como mackie. yamaha, behringer en consolas de 24-32 chan., en consolas más pro como las clasicas neve y otras me parece que hay salidas del orden de 75 ó 100 ohms como dices, ya que la mayoría tiene salidas o con transformador de salida o ICs acoplados a transistores)  ...


----------



## xaxxop (Feb 19, 2009)

Balanced Low Impedance Outputs and Inputs
You will need to interface to more than single sided inputs. Almost all of my microphones are Low Impedance and use XLR connectors that have balanced signals. I also often need to convert one type to the other depending on the Mixer that I'm using or the length of cable is exceptionally long. The following 2 circuits provide conversion from one to the other. 

Note: These circuits work best with a High Slew Rate Op-Amp, such as the TL081 or TL082.


----------



## William_arg (Abr 21, 2009)

Hola como va, bueno realzo este post porque hace un tiempo tube la misma duda acerca de las cajas reamp, estas no se fabrican, se construyen de manera "artesanal" y son de mucha utilidad ya que cada estudio tiene una; básicamente lo que hace es inversa de la función de la Caja DI, en vez de tomar alta impedancia balancearla y llevarla a un nivel de baja impedancia para equilibrarla en la Entrada de Linea de la consola, placa de sonido, etc; lo que hace es tomar la señal en baja Impedancia y enviarla con una impedancia equilibrada (Alta) al nivel de entrada de un amplificador por ejemplo (siendo estos de alta Impedancia); ya fue explicado esto antes, pero bueno, nunca esta demás refrescar la memo.

Dicho sea de paso encontré una page donde muestran planos y paso a paso como hacerla, un abrazo grande:

http://www.recordingmag.com/resources/resourceDetail/314.html


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 27, 2010)

Gracias por el aporte William

Saludos

Agucasta


----------

